# Kmc 11 xls chain with sram22?



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

Does it seem like the kmc chain 11 speed chains will work with the new SRAM 22?
I do not see why it would not, but, I wanted to run it by you guys..


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

It'll work fine. Any 11spd chain will work w/ any 11spd drivetrain, same w/ 10spd...9spd...8spd. Some will run slightly quieter, that's the only meaningful difference. Performance is very similar.


----------

